# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Фото с наших мероприятий.

## Tatjana

Кубок Canis 2011 https://picasaweb.google.com/leonidgarus/16102011

Экзамены по БХ и КК https://picasaweb.google.com/leonidgarus/09102011

----------


## barrbosa

У нас весело и супер как всегда УРА! :0173:  :0173:  :0173:

----------


## Tatjana

Спасибо Леониду за отличные фотографии! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Lynx

Очень красивые фотографии, спасибо!  :Ay:

----------

